# Blade sharpening after how many hours ?



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

After how many service hours do you sharpen the blades on your rotary mower ?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I pulled the blades after about 40 hours. They were in fair shape but definitely can use a sharpening.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

My John Deere x320 manual says to sharpen every 100 hours or annually, but that's not what I do. I sharpen early spring before mowing season, then middle of summer before growth starts up again. Sharpen anytime during season if cut grass shows signs of dull blade.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Ferris dealership told me every 8 hours. I have 2 sets that i use each once through the season.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I generally sharpen whenever the blade needs it. Seems to be about 2 (maybe 3) times per season.

I need to get a 2nd set so it's not as pressing of an operation.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Every 2 months or so does the trick for me. 4000 ft2 mowed 2x a week.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

At the start of spring and fall are definite sharpening points for me and anytime in between if I see that the cut quality is dropping.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I sharpen a few times a season. As others have said if blades look torn I'll sharpen them more as needed.


----------



## jrug5332 (May 8, 2018)

The different approaches and techniques are all good to know. Might I ask a question related but headed down a slightly different path? When you all have determined it's time to sharpen the blades how do you get it done? DIY? Local outlet?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

jrug5332 said:


> The different approaches and techniques are all good to know. Might I ask a question related but headed down a slightly different path? When you all have determined it's time to sharpen the blades how do you get it done? DIY? Local outlet?


DIY. If it's really bad, use an angle grinder. If it just needs a little, use a file. It doesn't have to be perfect. We are talking about a mower blade, not a kitchen knife. Don't forget to balance it! I hang it on a nail or screwdriver. If you really screw it up, a new blade isn't too expensive anyway. Worth a shot!


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

I use an angle grinder with a flap disc, then balance and reinstall.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Togo said:


> I use an angle grinder with a flap disc, then balance and reinstall.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Don't do it based on service hours, base it on when the blades are not sharp enough.

Hit a big batch of thick sticks the first time out of the box and you'll need to sharpen after 1 hour.

The right question is "How will I know when my blades need to be sharpened?"

The answer to that question is to look at your mower blades as well as the blades of grass after you cut them. Do you have big knicks in the mower blades? Do they look rounded? Are the blades balanced?

Then, look at the turf blades after you cut. Are they frayed? Is there a yellow hue to the lawn a few days after mowing due to that?

These can indicate that you need to touch up the edge and balance the blades.


----------



## jrug5332 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks to all who shared the very useful how to sharpen thoughts.


----------

